# Just wishing everyone a....



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 24, 2009)

........safe and happy holiday season. Please drive careful.

[SIZE=14pt]MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR,[/SIZE]

and dont forget to give all the long ears a extra special hug and scratch.

Corinne


----------

